# Future shower!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So my little sister/friend, Melissa, is going to be showing with me. 
Our first 2013 show isn't until October. 
I'm going to start with her here soon. Hopefully next weekend! 
But we have a problem.... She's really scared! 
Any pointers for her??


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

As you know, emilie, Confidence comes with experience. My daughter was so terrified on her first show, that I could hear her breathing shaking from the stands! After it was over, she said Hey that wasn't that bad. Her second show, she was still nervous, but not as bad. With every show, she got better, more confident, and less nervous. Now she mostly experience nervous excitement and not really "scared" at all. She can't wait until their first show on the 25th of this month. My son is showing this year for the first time and he is scared to death!! I really feel like the process will work for him, as well. Once they get that first show under their belts and catch the "show fever" things will get more exciting and less scary  Good luck on a successful and fun show season!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JenVise said:


> As you know, emilie, Confidence comes with experience. My daughter was so terrified on her first show, that I could hear her breathing shaking from the stands! After it was over, she said Hey that wasn't that bad. Her second show, she was still nervous, but not as bad. With every show, she got better, more confident, and less nervous. Now she mostly experience nervous excitement and not really "scared" at all. She can't wait until their first show on the 25th of this month. My son is showing this year for the first time and he is scared to death!! I really feel like the process will work for him, as well. Once they get that first show under their belts and catch the "show fever" things will get more exciting and less scary  Good luck on a successful and fun show season!!!


Thanks Jen!!! 
Ill be sure and have her read this! 
That's the way I feel, Im going CRAZY! 
La la la, show now!!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol you are very welcome ! I hope you both do well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thaaaaank you! 

I find out Monday how many I can show, it's a county fair


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

See Melissa, you'll be fine that's why we're going to the October jackpot before going to county. And county before state


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

I know! I just hope she does okay!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, at county, our judge is no where NEAR qualified to judge dairy, he goes by the biggest udder, weither the attachment is good or not. It's all about size for him so since gab won't be but a month into her pregnancy, she won't get GRAND. She should do good though


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't expect her to get anything but if she does lol I think I'll cry! 
I trimmed the hair on gabiagail and jewlys feet!
It looks weird! 
I did it terrible!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

melissap said:


> I don't expect her to get anything but if she does lol I think I'll cry!
> I trimmed the hair on gabiagail and jewlys feet!
> It looks weird!
> I did it terrible!


Don't worry, weird or not, they'll still look the same. 
We will be trimming that for fair by the way! 
What are you doing tomorrow? I wanna practice! 
Oh, and mom said to the lady Nicole, that has precious, "I wish she could take off a day of school this week am go down and get her. If I figure something out we might!" ;D think I'm gunna cry!! 
:') wait, I'm in tears!!!!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol really. 

Oh well!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

That's good!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

This post is suppose to go to goat withdraws! Oops, but yeah! Talk to mom when she get home


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Your mom isn't home?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

melissap said:


> Your mom isn't home?


Nope. 
When is she ever?


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha!

True


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sure you guys will do fine, don't worry about the shaving job at my fair the goats are scalped they basically have no hair but they still place decently. I wish the hair effect how they placed and then my goats would win everything lol! Good luck! Btw!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> I'm sure you guys will do fine, don't worry about the shaving job at my fair the goats are scalped they basically have no hair but they still place decently. I wish the hair effect how they placed and then my goats would win everything lol! Good luck! Btw!


Thanks Delilah! 
I'm not scared at all just her!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay good! I don't remember my first time showing but it was bad lol!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Okay good! I don't remember my first time showing but it was bad lol!


I do!! 
It was with drama queen & we were taught that if you didn't have to use your other hand, put it behind our back, me and Brandon lee got so aggravated with the judge, we walked out of the show ring. Lol 
She got first place in her class though


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

It was in a dam and daughter class in 2010 with our two Nubians. The one doe had a horrible udder and conformation her daughter looked really good but we got last place. I was really nervous and freaking out lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> It was in a dam and daughter class in 2010 with our two Nubians. The one doe had a horrible udder and conformation her daughter looked really good but we got last place. I was really nervous and freaking out lol!


Ahha I had to show someone else's goats in dam and twin offspring, we won! 
Only cause I hid the second twins flaws. ;D


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah! 

That was my 3rd year showing, second at state, and when I was showing the second twin just for her, the lady goes you are SO good! Better than I've ever seen, especially for dealing with a goat you've never handled, and being 15! I was like thanks 
She goes, you're probably the best youth shower here!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! That's awesome!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I know!! I'm happy


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You need to share your tips with me lol!! So then I can blow every one away with my showing skills lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok! 

Pm me with what you already know & ill add on!


----------

